# FYI : The Mason : Model 5



## John Bartley (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi folks,

I'm not sure if mentioning names is kosher here, so I'll say only that a local Ottawa custom Cab builder had a nifty little amp in his basement gathering dust, and when I placed an ad on a local website looking for a small, old, cosmetically challenged amp to play with, he answered me with an offer of this Canadian made amp. The price was fair, the amp was as described, and today I sketched out the schematic and then I recapped it and checked all the resistors for tolerance. It came sans speaker, so I stuffed in an ollllld PM 12"'er that was hanging in my stockroom (garage) and son-of-a-gun....it plays like a champ (no pun intended).

Here it is:



















Here's the schematic and parts list :










Resistors : 

1)	100k
2)	100K
3)	560
4)	470k - 1W
5)	100k
6)	500k - Volume
7)	200
8)	??? - NFB
9)	1.2 meg
10)	2.2 meg
11)	220k - 1W
12)	220k - 1W
13)	470k - 1W	
14)	470k - 1W
15)	500 - 10W
16)	50k - 1W
17)	4.7k- 1W

Capacitors :

a)	10 / 40v
b)	.05 / 600v
c)	.005 / 600v	
d)	.05 / 600v
e)	.05 / 6300v
f)	50 / 40v
g)	20 / 450v
h)	20 / 450v
i)	8 / 200v
j)	.01 / 600v


cheers

John


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

How cool is that? I saw your ad on The OM and wondered what kind of offers you'd get. That was a great ad BTW. When I'm ready to try a tube amp again I'll have to remember that approach.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Ha! I have the matching Mason lap steel to go along with it:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Now that would be a nice combo together.


----------



## John Bartley (Jul 23, 2009)

That's a very nifty looking steel guitar! I think the two would be a great pair. What are the odds that 50+ years after they were built, the two would end up living in almost the same neighbourhood? From the photos, I'd have to say that your slide guitar is in much nicer cosmetic shape than my amp:smile:.

I don't know if anyone collects tech info, but here's a link to the larger version of the schemtic : http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/...n_Model_5_Amp/Mason5_Guitar_Amp_schematic.jpg and if anyone knows of a repository for these Canadian schematics, please pass the info along so that other folks can make use of it.

cheers

john


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

Very cool!

I love those 6SL7's and SN7's

Had an Alessandro with those tubes in there (el34).

..


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

John Bartley said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi John:

I noticed that your amp was made in *Galt, ON*. I lived there from about 1955 to the '70's

I cant read the manufacturer's name (in the pic) but I'm curious to know what it says.

Great looking amp !! 

ENJOY

Cheers

Dave


----------



## John Bartley (Jul 23, 2009)

greco said:


> Hi John:
> 
> I noticed that your amp was made in *Galt, ON*. I lived there from about 1955 to the '70's
> 
> I cant read the manufacturer's name (in the pic) but I'm curious to know what it says.


Hi Dave,

On the amp panel it says : "The Mason Manufacturing Co. Galt, Ontario". I believe that this company was a part of "Galt Musical Instruments Co.", but I would be interested in learning more. My other hobby is antique radios (tube type), and I have a particular affection for Canadian made products.

cheers and thanks

John


----------

